# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی رایگان امتحانات نوبت اول + دانلود( با همکاری سایت konkur.in )

## علی سلیمانی

لینک فایل
 				   	 حجم فایل

برنامه_ریزی_رایگان_-هفته_اول.pdf
435.182 KB



سلام با همکاری سایت کنکور قرار است برنامه ریزی رایگان برای شما دانش آموزان قرار دهیم.
لطفا در مورد برنامه نظر بدهید. با تشکر

----------


## علی سلیمانی

_در مورد برنامه ریزی ما نظر بدهید.ممنون_

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> لینک فایل
>                          حجم فایل
> 
> برنامه_ریزی_رایگان_-هفته_اول.pdf
> 435.182 KB
> 
> 
> 
> سلام با همکاری سایت کنکور قرار است برنامه ریزی رایگان برای شما دانش آموزان قرار دهیم.
> لطفا در مورد برنامه نظر بدهید. با تشکر


*موضوع ویرایش شد

با اجازتون1نظر سنجی هم اضافه کردم
اگر مشکلی داره بگید
تچکر*

----------


## Lovesick

به به آقای سلیمانی عزیز (؛ ! من که برنامه هاتونو قبول دارم !!!

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام ممنونم

----------


## n.rajaei

من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و دیدم به نظرتون کم نیست باسه یه کنکوری؟؟ راستی این برنامه مخصوص افراد محصله دیگه؟؟!!

----------


## hossein_R

*سلام آقای سلیمانی 
من برنامتون رو دیدم ممنون 
چند تا مورد به نظرم رسید 
1:خب خیلی از بچه ها یه آزمون میرن  یه کم از نظر هماهنگی با آزمونا مشکل داره! 
2:کاشکی جامعیت بیشتری داشت و فارغ التحصیل ها هم میتونستن استفاده کنن 
3:مورد اصلی به نظرم اینه که خب این یه بودجه بندیه! مثل کانون یا گزینه 2! 
طرح درسی خاصی نداره یعنی فقط گفته شده این درس ها خونده بشه ولی راهنمایی درباره 
شیوه برنامه ریزی نشده که مشکل اصلی بچه ها هم همینه! البته شاید این توقع زیادی باشه و به صورت رایگان نشه ارائه داد! 
بازم ممنون*

----------


## SepiSm

*الان این واسه جمع بندی نیم سال اوله ؟! 
من خودم (به شخصه) دوست دارم جمع بندی نیم سال اولو دی شروع کنم و با برنامه ی منظم و روزانه 

میشه اینجوری ترتیبش بدین ؟*

----------


## No Name

با عرض سلام.
واقعیتش بچه ها حرفای جامع زدن و کامل تحلیل کردن_البته_ منم یکی دو مورد _شایدم بیشتر_ به ذهنم اومده میگم.
اولا ممنون از جناب سلیمانی.زحمت کشیدن.
خب برنامه نیاز به کار بیشتر داره و میتونه بهتر از این ها باشه.
هنوز خیلی مونده تا امتحانات ترم اول و ضروری نیست که الان برید سراغ مرور ؛ اون هم بدون _پیشروی_ .
نگاهی به دروس عمومی پایه نشده و پایه های اختصاصی هم خیلی کنده.
با مدرسه و آزمون هم هماهنگ نیست.بهتره اصل هماهنگی مدرسه و آزمون و داوطلب رعایت بشه.میشه گفت نه برنامه ای هست که واسه دانش آموزا باشه _ناهماهنگی با مدرسه _ و نه واسه فارغ التحصیلا _ دیدضعیف به پایه_
البته خب برنامه رایگان هست و واسه خیلیل همین کافیس.
بنظرم!

ممنون از  جناب سلیمانی عزیز و موفق باشید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

بنده موسسات رو بجز شرکت سازمان سنجش قبول ندارم چون دلایل خوبی هست.البته هر موسسه ای هم نزایا و هم معایبی داره که متاسفانه معایب زیاد هستند.برنامه ریزی طبق آزمونها رو به صورت انفرادی انجام میدم. شایان ذکره که این برنامه روش های اجرایی خاصی داره که باید قبلش بدونید ولی به صورت کتبی قابل گفتن و نوشتن نیست.
بنده به عنوان یه مولفی که تا الان220 کتاب تالیفی و ویراستاری دارم خدمتتون عرض میکنم فریب موسسات رو نخورید.
بنده از 438 دانش آموزم 391 رتبه زیر 700 کسب کردند (در کنکور 92 ).البته عزیزان ببخشید خدایی نکرده نمیخوام تبلیغ کنم. به هر حال از شما ممنونم و ازتون میخوام اول روشها و برنامه هام رو توی سایتهای مختلف ببینیدبعد انتقاد کنید. به هر حال قربون دستتون. موفق باشید.      علی سلیمانی

----------


## علی سلیمانی

راستی خدمتتون عرض کنم اگه خدا بخواد و هماهنگی های لازم انجام بشه برنامه ریزی هفته ای و روزانه رو بصورت رایگان و مخصوص این سایت قرار میدم که استفاده بفرمایید.
_بچه های عزیز میتوانند برای دریافت روش های اجرای برنامه ریزی و روشهای مطالعه دروس با بنده تماس بگیرند ( بصورت رایگان )_  استاد سلیمانی

----------


## کنکور94

ممنونم متشکر خیلی کمکم کرد

----------


## hiyan33

ای کاش برنامه ریزی روزانه هم باشه.

----------

